# Hilton Head, SC



## 911 (Sep 13, 2020)

I am sure that someone here has been to Hilton Head. What can you tell me about it besides it has a lot of golf courses.


----------



## Pecos (Sep 13, 2020)

The beaches are nice, and Stacks is a superb place for breakfast.
I am not a golfer, so for me Hilton Head is over rated.


----------



## oldman (Sep 13, 2020)

It’s a beautiful place and if you are a golfer, you will have found paradise.


----------



## Geezerette (Sep 13, 2020)

My family & I were there  several times many years ago when there was lots of open space and clear shore, very quiet. Lovely beaches. Sure wish we had bought property there then. There were only a couple of golf courses, and they had alligators strolling around. I don’t think I could bear to see it all developed.


----------

